# CRL should be cancelled



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 6, 2018)

After carefully reviewing the TV guide, there's two more epic World Cup battles to see tomorrow, during prime CRL time.

Its also supposed to be very hot.

Who do I need to call?


----------



## younothat (Jul 6, 2018)

http://www.californiaregionalleague.com/
Cal South Office: 714-778-2972 | 888-429-7276
Anthony Morales
Email: amorales@calsouth.com

Zuleima Martinez
Email: zmartinez@calsouth.com

I don't remember what year but when my kids played CRL youngers during a heat wave the morning games went but by noon or so it was too hot and then the rest of schedule was canceled


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> After carefully reviewing the TV guide, there's two more epic World Cup battles to see tomorrow, during prime CRL time.
> 
> Its also supposed to be very hot.
> 
> Who do I need to call?


You really need to rethink your priorities.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really need to rethink your priorities.


I guess that's why you call yourself the Sheriff


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> I guess that's why you call yourself the Sheriff


Yup.
We drove from north OC to Temecula a couple years ago in the driving rain and they cancelled the game right after we got out of the car.
Can you imagine the nationals in Texas in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yup.
> We drove from north OC to Temecula a couple years ago in the driving rain and they cancelled the game right after we got out of the car.
> Can you imagine the nationals in Texas in a couple of weeks?


Same thing happened to us but we drove from the SouthBay....it was the right call to cancel!


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 7, 2018)

Come to Temecula in July they said. It will be great they said.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 7, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Come to Temecula in July they said. It will be great they said.


For wine. Sure.


----------



## splinter (Jul 7, 2018)

Drove out to Temecula today for crl and as we arrived at 12:00 were told to wait in the car due to lightening.  Waited 45 minutes and all remaining games were canceled.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 7, 2018)

splinter said:


> Drove out to Temecula today for crl and as we arrived at 12:00 were told to wait in the car due to lightening.  Waited 45 minutes and all remaining games were canceled.


Brutal.


----------



## Frank (Jul 7, 2018)

CalSouth should be able to control lightning. ;-)


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 7, 2018)

Frank said:


> CalSouth should be able to control lightning. ;-)


And Farts.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank said:


> CalSouth should be able to control lightning. ;-)


Pretty sure they can control checking the weather forecast. 

100+ with thunder storms expected


----------



## MR.D (Jul 8, 2018)

splinter said:


> Drove out to Temecula today for crl and as we arrived at 12:00 were told to wait in the car due to lightening.  Waited 45 minutes and all remaining games were canceled.


Did you get a refund from parking?


----------



## splinter (Jul 8, 2018)

MR.D said:


> Did you get a refund from parking?


They gave us free parking today.


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> Pretty sure they can control checking the weather forecast.
> 
> 100+ with thunder storms expected


They must never play soccer in Vegas or Phoenix with these extreme soccer conditions. Oh yeah, they do. 

Also, how many times are the forecasts exactly correct to the exact area?  That’s why they always say the game is on until it’s not. Sometimes that costs you a long ride for nothing, but I think it is the best policy when managing so many teams and games. Luckily, it only happens on a rare occasion here in So Cal.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank said:


> They must never play soccer in Vegas or Phoenix with these extreme soccer conditions. Oh yeah, they do.
> 
> Also, how many times are the forecasts exactly correct to the exact area?  That’s why they always say the game is on until it’s not. Sometimes that costs you a long ride for nothing, but I think it is the best policy when managing so many teams and games. Luckily, it only happens on a rare occasion here in So Cal.


So why did Slammers cancel tourney? This ain't Phoenix or Las Vegas so stop comparing and who knows if they do practice in 110 plus heat and frankly don't care. Two thumbs down to CalSouth for allowing games this weekend especially at Galway when you were advised to cancel.


----------



## Fact (Jul 8, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Two thumbs down to CalSouth for allowing games this weekend especially at Galway when you were advised to cancel.


Who advised them to cancel?


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> Who advised them to cancel?


Spoke to a man on Saturday before game who works for Galway and they advised them to cancel. CalSouth decided to proceed. Saw lots of players having heat strokes.


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 8, 2018)

Frank said:


> They must never play soccer in Vegas or Phoenix with these extreme soccer conditions. Oh yeah, they do.
> 
> Also, how many times are the forecasts exactly correct to the exact area?  That’s why they always say the game is on until it’s not. Sometimes that costs you a long ride for nothing, but I think it is the best policy when managing so many teams and games. Luckily, it only happens on a rare occasion here in So Cal.


You missed out Africa. Actually you missed the whole point. Kids aren't acclimated. It was stupid, it was unnecessary and one day they may really regret playing kids in that heat, but I guess they can always use your, "Well they play in Vegas" defense.


----------



## Fact (Jul 8, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Spoke to a man on Saturday before game who works for Galway and they advised them to cancel. CalSouth decided to proceed. Saw lots of players having heat strokes.


While I agree the games should have been canceled if it was that hot, I don’t think a man at Galway is an expert on the issue.

And at the risk of sounding like Espola, please describe the symptoms of heat stroke that you witnessed. If truly “lots of players” then CalSouth must have also seen it and should be scolded (since there is no way to hold them accountable) for not immediately canceling all games.


----------



## Frank (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunil Illuminati said:


> You missed out Africa. Actually you missed the whole point. Kids aren't acclimated. It was stupid, it was unnecessary and one day they may really regret playing kids in that heat, but I guess they can always use your, "Well they play in Vegas" defense.


Oh no they should have never played FWR in Hawaii. It was hot and humid and our Cal South players aren't acclimated.  How they get acclimated is by learning how to play in different circumstances.  Cancelling for lightning makes sense, however heat I personally don't believe is one. It was hot, however this heat was not extreme.  Before you say I don't know what it is like; I am from Vegas and played through the heat and you learn to adapt by playing in it.


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> While I agree the games should have been canceled if it was that hot, I don’t think a man at Galway is an expert on the issue.
> 
> And at the risk of sounding like Espola, please describe the symptoms of heat stroke that you witnessed. If truly “lots of players” then CalSouth must have also seen it and should be scolded (since there is no way to hold them accountable) for not immediately canceling all games.


I'll take that risk.  In my Navy days, I was treated for heat exhaustion (usually seen before true heatstroke) twice, once in Florida and once in Tennessee.  In both cases, the event was brought on by vigorous physical exertion in heat and humidity, followed by return to a cold room.  In both cases, my symptoms were piercing headache, dizziness, shortness of breath, and eventually inability to stand up.  On both of those occasions, I was evacuated by ambulance to an air-conditioned medical building where I was allowed to rest and given fluids (Coca-Cola never tasted better).  In Tennessee, the doctor gave me a single chloral hydrate pill in a bottle and I was instructed to take a room-temperature shower and prepare for bed - then take the pill.  I slept like a rock.

Enough history, now some opinions -- If any player collapsed on the field then all games should have been canceled immediately.   Any parent who sees this situation developing has the right and responsibility to extract his child from it and deal with the consequences later.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 8, 2018)

Fact said:


> While I agree the games should have been canceled if it was that hot, I don’t think a man at Galway is an expert on the issue.
> 
> And at the risk of sounding like Espola, please describe the symptoms of heat stroke that you witnessed. If truly “lots of players” then CalSouth must have also seen it and should be scolded (since there is no way to hold them accountable) for not immediately canceling all games.


Haha funny Fact..

Players sitting on the floor with ice packs, reporting dizziness. CalSouth was too busy sitting under their tents. They did cancel all Saturday noon games because of the lightning which was the right call obviously.

Just think they should have postponed the games is all I am saying.


----------



## SoccerFrenzy (Jul 8, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Haha funny Fact..
> 
> Players sitting on the floor with ice packs, reporting dizziness. CalSouth was too busy sitting under their tents. They did cancel all Saturday noon games because of the lightning which was the right call obviously.
> 
> Just think they should have postponed the games is all I am saying.


Or could have been heat exhaustion.


----------



## Fact (Jul 8, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Haha funny Fact..
> 
> Players sitting on the floor with ice packs, reporting dizziness. CalSouth was too busy sitting under their tents. They did cancel all Saturday noon games because of the lightning which was the right call obviously.
> 
> Just think they should have postponed the games is all I am saying.


I really was not trying to be funny. If there were players down and CalSouth ignored the obvious, they should be called out.  Were there any trainers or medics and if so what was their response?


----------



## Toch (Jul 9, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> So why did Slammers cancel tourney? This ain't Phoenix or Las Vegas so stop comparing and who knows if they do practice in 110 plus heat and frankly don't care. Two thumbs down to CalSouth for allowing games this weekend especially at Galway when you were advised to cancel.


Thumbs down to all the whiny kitty cats


----------



## Toch (Jul 9, 2018)

SoccerFrenzy said:


> Spoke to a man on Saturday before game who works for Galway and they advised them to cancel. CalSouth decided to proceed. Saw lots of players having heat strokes.


When do parents take responsibility? At what point do parents start parenting and stepping in and saying NO?!? Blame CALSOUTH all you want, if you get everyone on the same page CALSOUTH will have to deal with it... but you will always have that one lame ass coach that will say... let’s play & the stupid ass parents that will tell the kid... suck it up


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 9, 2018)

Toch said:


> Thumbs down to all the whiny kitty cats


Have you ever played a 90 minute soccer game in 110 degree heat?


----------



## Frank (Jul 9, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> Have you ever played a 90 minute soccer game in 110 degree heat?


Yes


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Jul 9, 2018)

Frank said:


> Yes


See it does affect you!


----------



## SouthBayFutbol (Jul 9, 2018)

I will add our experience this weekend for what it’s worth. We had one girl leave the game on Sunday after 15 minutes with heat stress. Fortunately her father is a doctor and went to the sidelines at the coach’s request. She complained of dizziness and blurred vision. My own DD after the game had the same symptoms including a pounding headache. Both girls played the entire game the day prior, also in 99 degree heat, which I would assume had something to do with how they felt yesterday. We had her hydrate extensively starting Friday all the way through to Sunday. Sometimes it’s not a question of “toughing it out” but rather respecting the heat. The LAFC vs Seattle game was postponed from 1:00pm kick-off to 8:00pm due to the weather. I know in the good ole days we were told to suck it up and keep playing but I would like to think we are a lot more informed about things when it comes to our kid’s health….


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 9, 2018)

SouthBayFutbol said:


> I will add our experience this weekend for what it’s worth. We had one girl leave the game on Sunday after 15 minutes with heat stress. Fortunately her father is a doctor and went to the sidelines at the coach’s request. She complained of dizziness and blurred vision. My own DD after the game had the same symptoms including a pounding headache. Both girls played the entire game the day prior, also in 99 degree heat, which I would assume had something to do with how they felt yesterday. We had her hydrate extensively starting Friday all the way through to Sunday. Sometimes it’s not a question of “toughing it out” but rather respecting the heat. The LAFC vs Seattle game was postponed from 1:00pm kick-off to 8:00pm due to the weather. I know in the good ole days we were told to suck it up and keep playing but I would like to think we are a lot more informed about things when it comes to our kid’s health….


FWIF, every top league in the world (EPL, Laliga, Bundesliga, Serie A, Ligue 1) takes summer off.  It seems only our DDs/DSs play during the hottest months of the year.  "Toughing it out" by playing 90 minutes in 110 degree heat apparently did not help us qualify for the World Cup.


----------



## MWN (Jul 9, 2018)

Messi>CR7 said:


> FWIF, every top league in the world (EPL, Laliga, Bundesliga, Serie A, Ligue 1) takes summer off.  It seems only our DDs/DSs play during the hottest months of the year.  "Toughing it out" by playing 90 minutes in 110 degree heat apparently did not help us qualify for the World Cup.


After reading your post, I immediately thought of this:






Ignoring for a moment that the top leagues break for June and July to accommodate the International soccer tournaments (Olympics and World Cup, which all take place in June and July) and that they are currently training and are currently playing friendlies (generally at night) and let's ignore that August and September are summer months (those leagues you cite all begin in August) and let's also ignore (for a moment) that Bruce "go with what I know" Arena brought in MLS players that play in a "c" league compared the International leagues.  

I suppose you might be right.


----------

